

OpenXava – A Declarative Framework for Rapid Development of Enterprise Web Apps - networked
http://www.openxava.org/

======
gjvc
direct link to the download, avoiding list sign-up
[http://www.openxava.org/openxava-
downloads/openxava-5.3.1.zi...](http://www.openxava.org/openxava-
downloads/openxava-5.3.1.zip)

